# Help with some definitions



## SeaLab (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey I have some stagehand terms that I would like to know what they mean...Can somebody give a definition for some or all of these?

Scrivener
Body Grinder
Balust
depth
Goggle
and System Pipe


----------



## MPowers (Jan 21, 2013)

SeaLab said:


> Hey I have some stagehand terms that I would like to know what they mean...Can somebody give a definition for some or all of these?
> 
> Scrivener
> Body Grinder
> ...



I'm curious just where you picked up this list. I've been working in Tech theatre as a performer, educator, and professional designer, engineer, stagehand, technical director etc. for over 50 years and I have heard of only two of those terms in reference to theatre.

Scrivener : (or scribe) was a Middle English term for a person who could read and write. This usually indicated secretarial and administrative duties such as dictation. Except for Shakespeare quotes, I know of no theatre use.

Body Grinder: Maybe a break dance move?


Balust: Probably a mis-spelling of Ballast.

> Ballast tank, a device used on ships and submarines and other submersibles to control buoyancy and stability
> Ballast weights, metallic plates used to bring auto racing vehicles up to the minimum mandated weight
> Electrical ballast, used to stabilize the current flow in lamps
> Sailing ballast, ship's ballast, used to weigh a ship down.
> Track ballast, the layer of crushed rock or gravel upon which railway track is laid


Ballast weight is probably the clossest, used in outdoor temporary stages to guy wire roof structures when ground anchoring is not possible. Ballast often consists of Jersey barriers, water tanks, large concrete blocks. 

Depth: probably in reference to an up-down stage distance or space. Also used to describe an actor's performance.

Goggle: Safety equipment that allows one to chip and sand and grind etc. without getting debris in the workers eyes. 

System Pipe: At last a theatre term. System pipe refers to any of the permanently installed pipes (called a batten) over a stage for the purpose of hanging scenery, curtains, lights and scenery or curtains. System pipes may be dead hung or rigged. Temporary pipes, show pipes, Road pipes,Show grid, are pipes which come and go with each individual production and may be rigged from the stage grid, system pipes or hung from truss or towers.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 22, 2013)

MPowers said:


> ...
> Scrivener : (or scribe) was a Middle English term for a person who could read and write. This usually indicated secretarial and administrative duties such as dictation. Except for Shakespeare quotes, I know of no theatre use.


Bartleby, the Scrivener - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
"Sir, I would prefer not to." The very beginning of the passive resistance movement. Could make a wonderful play/musical adaptation.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jan 22, 2013)

Body Grinder might be an angle grinder. A 4 1/2" angle grinder and various wheels and discs are used to shape Bondo on car bodies.


----------



## DrPinto (Jan 22, 2013)

JLNorthGA said:


> Body Grinder might be an angle grinder. A 4 1/2" angle grinder and various wheels and discs are used to shape Bondo on car bodies.



It could also be this...

but probably not.


----------

